# Don't ya just hate it.......



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't ya just hate when you see a new something you want to try, that you have to order and then wait for the supplies to come that you don't have............. :crazy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, like an 8 inch round silicone cake mold  It's coming from China


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, I have been looking at those too on overstock.com. There are lots to choose from. Decisions, decisions! :biggrin


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

vicki, is it on that slow boat from china? :duh


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, slow boat from China...honestly I think they make them as you need them. It's better quality than Wilton, they are firmer, hold their shape, I love their molds. Vicki


----------



## Bluere11e (Feb 10, 2013)

I would like to start making soap and lotion, but don't want to fall into the "BUY EVERYTHING POSSIBLE" trap. What would be a good set of starter ingredients (Must haves) and what utensils and equipment would you suggest?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bluere11e, where are you located, perhaps you are close enough to one of us to take a soap class. I soap in a bucket, I start folks with a 2 gallon, I soap in a 3.5 and 5 gallon. Stick blender is a must. Soap scale, get the KD series from oldwillknott.com use a postal scale that weight ounces and pounds until then. Learn the walmart recipe up in the top recipes sticky until you can do it in your sleep, understand saponification and watch youtube videos. Don't move to quickly into all milk, to colorants and fly by the seat of your pants. To many failed batches and you will quit.

By far I think everyone wanting to do toiletries should start with bases, wholesalesuppliesplus.com newdirectionsaromatics.com naturesgardencandles.com all sell bases. Pump, scent, shake clean your bottles with alcohol and label. Then learn to make it cleanly, test your recipe for beasties in it and sell it after you have a clientele that you know will buy toiletries. 

Go to naturesgardencandles.com and buy your fragrances. Most of us use them so you can get good criques on them before you buy, don't buy used stuff on ebay etc. Tamera Jenkins also puts on presells, we all use the scents she purchases, so when she has a good one going buy a pound for yourself. The honey she is selling right now is killer as is the Love Spell (a perfumed grapefruit) can't remember what the other scent is. Start a line....floral, fruity, herbal, essential oil, food scent. Don't get to many of each one to quickly so you can see what will sell in your area, start small. And have fun, it's great! Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat Yeah, to what Vicki said, And It's fun!


----------

